# Sit-up woes



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

OK I have not been here for a while but I have decided I MUST firm up my belly. Not so much because it looks bad, which it does but because I do not want to have my back do the work of my abs.
I have been doing sit-ups and leg lifts and things said to tone the abs. My problem is my belly is getting bigger. No wieght gain but it feels like I am firmimg up the muscles without loosing any fat. 
What am I doing wrong.
I am not dieting but I do not eat junk. I eat 3 balanced meals and drink only water.
I also am very active. I am comfortable with my body condition kinda. it is the belly fat I need to get rid of.
Help please


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

The belly getting bigger might just be that the fat is pushed out and more aparent because the muscles under are tighter. 

As to how to fix it...well if I figure it out I will let you know.


----------



## carolb5 (Nov 14, 2007)

I was watching a program last night, most all stated you have to do something to lose the weight in addition to exercising to tighten up an area. Isn't it great that most of us girls gain weight in the belly and hips first!!!


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

The way I'm understanding it, Steff, is that there is no such thing as *spot reduction* when it comes to losing weight. As long as your calorie intake exceeds your calorie burning, your body will continue to store excess fat. You would get a much better calorie burn through running or swimming versus sit-ups and leg lifts simply because you're using more muscle groups. I'm planning on starting a 30 minute jog-run-sprint (until I'm out of breath and start to heave) every morning. We'll see if I can at least start to burn a pound or two every week. This is in addition to eating better and not so much. I drink only coffee in the morning and water the rest of the day. Bodybuilding has a calorie calculator you can use to find out how many calories you'll burn for activities of your liking.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Are you sure that your stomach just does not look bigger, as maybe other areas are getting smalller?

The big stomach is usually the first to arrive and the last to leave. 

Keep at it!


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

It is important to understand that you can not "spot reduce". Are these the only exercises that you are currently doing? Also remember that fat storage areas, hips/rear for women, abdominal area mostly for men, are the last areas you will see results many times.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Yes the only real exercises. But I really only am concerned with toning that area.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Chances are, since you've been doing those exercises, those areas are _already toned. _You just have to get rid of the stored body fat that is covering those areas. Using more muscle groups burns more stored fat versus targeting individual muscles. Treadmill, swimming or just out and out running/jogging would be a much more better use of your exercise time. You'll burn much more calories that way in the same amount of time.


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

The plank exercise is a great way to build endurance in both the abs and back, as well as stabilizer muscles. To do it right:

1. Lie face down on mat resting on the forearms, palms flat on the floor.
2. Push off the floor, raising up onto toes and resting on the elbows.
3. Keep your back flat, in a straight line from head to heels.
4. Tilt your pelvis and contract your abdominals to prevent your rear end from sticking up in the air.
5. Hold for 20 to 60 seconds, lower and repeat for 3-5 reps.


----------

